# IMPORTANT: Go Markets + EAs



## Stormin_Norman (1 September 2009)

gomarket's new feed has changed the way orders are executed. meaning EAs may have difficulties.

the order needs to be sent through; then secondly the TP/SL needs to be set. the order and SL/TP cannot be sent at once by the EA.

many ECN type brokers have this system.

it was a chance i was unaware of. hopefully they do a general notification of this soon, so people arent caught unawares.

so if you are using an EA, make sure it can do 'ECN style' entries with separate position and SL/TP orders.


----------



## PR@GoMarkets (1 September 2009)

Please note, we did send out an email regarding our upgrades which included the following paragraph about trade execution:

Order Execution & Upgrade to Market Execution:
As part of our continued series of enhancements to our trading systems we have been in discussions with our various liquidity providers regarding clients' order execution. We appreciate that there are many trading styles used by our clients including the use of Expert Advisors, scalping, range trading and news. We have attempted to balance these styles of trading in our improved order execution style whilst also countering the problem of system generated requotes that some clients suffer from due to slow connectivity in fast moving markets. We are pleased to announce that we have been able to remove all minimum distances for placing stop and limit orders whilst also changing to market execution. Some automatic trading systems may require you to make changes, although most EAs will automatically make adjustments. By changing to market execution it will ensure that clients avoid the possibility of any system generated requotes and with our vastly increased server speeds and bandwidth this should mean a seamless execution in fast moving markets. We will of course continue to have no dealing desk or intervention meaning your trades benefit from 100% straight through processing. 

Chris


----------



## Stormin_Norman (1 September 2009)

its a good improvement, i just managed to overlook it in the general excitement of everything 

as it turned out the template i use for order executions isnt affected by this.

consider it a public information announcement .


----------

